# Frequent / unable to pee after spay?



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Hi there
I'm new here but am hoping someone can put my mind at ease about my 6 month old mixed breed pup who was spayed on Friday.
She seems very well in herself (in fact we are finding it very difficult to keep her quiet!) She doesn't appear to be in any pain or discomfort at all and is her usual happy self apart from one thing:
When she goes out to pee she is squatting every few seconds, sometimes a little bit of wee comes out and sometimes nothing at all. She trots round and round the garden for about 10 mins squatting and then moving on and squatting again. She is not incontinent at all and hasn't pee'd in the house and still makes it through the night ok without needing to go.
Is this a normal response after being spayed or does it sound like she has a UTI or anything else? We are going back to the vets tomorrow for a follow up check up anyway but thought I'd see if I could get any one elses opinions or experiences of this problem?
Many Thanks if anyone can help
From Roxanne (and Lily!)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I think call to vets put your mind at rest didnt want to read and run


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

It took my girlie 3days to get into her toilet routine again. I would call your vet for advice if your worried. Is your girl still on painkillers? Some vrts give a 3/4 day course others dont, it could b s simple as feeling sore / discomfort. My girl who took 3 days to get back to normal toilet habits had a long lasting injection and 3days of anti-inflammetry /painkillers.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine was the same and needed a second course of antibiotics which cleared it up. I would def speak to your vet for a bit of advice. Good to hear that she is back to herself in every other way


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd call the vet just to put your mind at ease!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for your replies
She is on a 4 day course of Metacam, which I'm assuming is a painkiller? I have noticed that she is also doing the same with her poo's. I've just been out to clean up the garden and instead of their being a couple of neat little 'piles' their are lots of little bits of poo all over the garden. The poo is a healthy colour and texture it's just spread around a lot as if she had been squatting and stopping like she has been doing with her wee's.
We have an appt at the vets 9-30 tomorrow morning so will obviously ask them then. They're closed today as it's bank holiday and I'm not sure whether this warrants a call to their emergency number as she seems absolutely fine, happy and healthy in all other ways?
I really appreciate your comments
Roxanne


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Roxanne,
It depends how you feel really. Tomorrow is nearly here but if a call to speak to a vet for a bit of advice is going to help - then I would do it. Only a telephone call after all and I expect that will be one of the easier jobs today.
She is still in their post operative care and it may mean they can organise something she can take to make her a bit more comfy (speed up the recovery), or advise you of something to tide you over till tomorrow. Whatever the outcome I personally feel they will be happy to advise.


----------

